# whats up? I'm new.



## SGSMGM3 (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey how's it going? I'm new here so I hope I can depend on you guys for some good advice. In 5 weeks my steel gray m3 coupe will be coming into Shelby BMW. Got it with 19's fully loaded. So see you guys around. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

SMG or regular 6-speed?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *SMG or regular 6-speed? *


check his handle   

:flipoff:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> check his handle
> 
> :flipoff: *


I wanted to hear why and some SMG impressions


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I wanted to hear why and some SMG impressions  *


LOL, good cover. :flipoff:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> LOL, good cover. :flipoff: *


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I wanted to hear why and some SMG impressions  *


Sarah Michelle Gellar?! I haven't watched her enough to do an impression. Sorry.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Sarah Michelle Gellar?! I haven't watched her enough to do an impression. Sorry. *


You've been waiting a long time to use that one, haven't you. :lmao:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hey There!*

Welcome aboard!

There's lots of B'fest guys in SoCal so I'm sure you'll have occassion to hook up with some of us for drives, DIY sessions, AutoX's, detail clinics, etc.

:thumbup:


----------



## SGSMGM3 (Jun 18, 2002)

Any time, just send me an e-mail and I'll be there.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*let's see some pics*

BTW, don't forget to post some pics in the Bimmerfest Showroom board.


----------



## SGSMGM3 (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh ya I will.  Only 4 more weeks left.:thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*back on the soap box*

Remember to take pics of the car BEFORE you take it off the lot!


----------



## SGSMGM3 (Jun 18, 2002)

Ya I'll ry to remember the digital camera if I'm not too excited to forget it.


----------



## hotm3 (May 3, 2002)

SGSMGM3 said:


> *Hey how's it going? I'm new here so I hope I can depend on you guys for some good advice. In 5 weeks my steel gray m3 coupe will be coming into Shelby BMW. Got it with 19's fully loaded. So see you guys around. Thanks. *


Congrats on your new purchase SGSMGM3, are you paying anything over MSRP?

I had a few bad run-ins with a salesman there for over pressuring me to lease. So I went somewhere else.

How was your service?


----------



## SGSMGM3 (Jun 18, 2002)

I didn't have any problems with my salesman. I bought my car from Shelly BMW out here in Orange County. The salesman Yi Wen is a cool guy. I bought my car for mid 50's with 19's, Smg and premium package. And the mark up was $2500, but I don't even think I got charged for it. My dad is a good business man. My car gets here the 15th.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

SGSMGM3 said:


> *I didn't have any problems with my salesman. I bought my car from Shelly BMW out here in Orange County. The salesman Yi Wen is a cool guy. I bought my car for mid 50's with 19's, Smg and premium package. And the mark up was $2500, but I don't even think I got charged for it. My dad is a good business man. My car gets here the 15th. *


did I miss color? congrats tho :thumbup:


----------

